# Wooden tampers



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

A lot of people probably have more trouble smoking flake than need be because they don't use a wooden tamper, one like this:










Not that a wooden tamper is restricted to flake. Certainly not! I use mine with practicallyevery pipe I smoke, and there's even a small one in the ashtray in the car. Sometimes I use a golf tee, especially when smoking a cob, but that's just a small wooden tamper after all.

We're not talking about fru-fru carved jobs, with metal tips. The flat, wooden bottom, offers some drag as you twist it against the ash, and a metal tip simply defeats one of the essential actions of the wooden tamper, to mix the top of the burn pile a bit. With flake, a wooden tamper neatly knocks the flake off the walls and into the ember and creates a nice flat surface without pushing down on the fill too much. A Czech tool, Brebbia or pipe nail doesn't have this sort of purchase against the tobacco and ash and twisting one doesn't have much effect.

I do use a Brebbia quite a lot, because the spoony part is very useful for cleaning out the stuff that is stuck on the bowl sides, and I do use it for tamping when I'm throwing darts or on the golf course. In general, though, I use a wooden tamper.

Go to Ace or Lowe's, someplace like that, and buy a 5/8" and a 1/2" wooden dowel rod. They're usually about 3 feet long. The 5/8" one makes big tampers, like the one in the photo, and the 1/2" makes smaller ones that fit nicely in your pocket. Cut the 5/8" one up into 4 1/2" pieces and the smaller one into 2" or 3" pieces. (I prefer the 2" small ones...) The small ones work just fine, in general, but larger pipes profit from using the larger tamper. The big one's a bit big for carrying around, too.

Give wooden tampers a shot. You don't see many people using them on the videos and I don't know why that is, really. They certainly do pass them out at slow smoke competitions and there is a very good reason for it. They really work!


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Jim! Never knew there was a difference with tampers, but then again when I started I used my finger...guitar player's callouses are pretty fireproof :lol:

I'll certainly try out wood tampers now as I have noticed the shortcomings of my Czech tool as you described.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

The Mad Professor said:


> ...when I started I used my finger...guitar player's callouses are pretty fireproof :lol:


That Ol' Timy Smoker action right there! Just like if the pipe starts to gurgle, shake the gunk out of the mouthpiece like shaking down a thermometer and carry on. Don't really need ANY of this fancy smancy crap, right? :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I really didn't think there was a difference between the tools of the trade. But I guess it makes sense. I can see how a semi rough wood vs. metallic smooth surface could assist in the process of tamping/twisting around.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

freestoke said:


> That Ol' Timy Smoker action right there! Just like if the pipe starts to gurgle, shake the gunk out of the mouthpiece like shaking down a thermometer and carry on. Don't really need ANY of this fancy smancy crap, right? :lol:


Darn tootin'! Pappy ain't raised no sissy-boy. Hell, I drink the gurgle as a dental rinse. Ennerdale juice tastes purdy!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I also have used a golf tee on occasion... though not all that often as I am not a golfer, but when I have used them they seemed to work fine. Thanks for the tip Freestoke!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I also have used a golf tee on occasion... though not all that often as I am not a golfer, but when I have used them they seemed to work fine. Thanks for the tip Freestoke!


The golf tee is okay, but the curved surface doesn't quite get it done. And it's a tad too small, too. Every bit as good as a pipe nail, though, and a lot cheaper! :lol: (Watch out, though...some of them are plastic! Should be illegal. )


----------



## CJBianco (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been meaning to do this for some time. Thank you for the helpful reminder. It's on my TO DO list for the weekend. =)

Christopher


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Jim, somehow I happened into this thread a few days ago. As I was researching a brand of pipe tonight (Mr. Brog), I came across the following tamper for sale on Amazon by the same company (and immediately thought back to this thread). Granted, afterwards I tried to find other tampers which were similar, but all were much more pricey or they had a metal bottom.

So, without further ado, a briar tamper by Mr. Brog in 3 different finishes: link


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

NarJar said:


> Jim, somehow I happened into this thread a few days ago. As I was researching a brand of pipe tonight (Mr. Brog), I came across the following tamper for sale on Amazon by the same company. Granted, afterwards I tried to find other tampers which were similar, but all were much more pricey or they had a metal bottom.
> 
> So, without further ado, a briar tamper by Mr. Brog in 3 different finishes: link


Little pricey for a wooden tamper, you should just make your own out of a wooden dowels or you can find czech tools for about 2-3 bucks on ebay.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I seem to lose pipe tools and pipe nails like its my job. So more often than not I have a new wooden pipe tool made from a cedar branch or next best stick from the yard. Not only do they work great but it gives me something to whittle on while I smoke. I make a nice flat tamping side and if I'm lucky there's a little knot in the stick to help me carve out a flattened spoon side that works great for cleaning out the bowl.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

@Matt: That's very true, a dowel or czech is much cheaper (in fact I have a czech), but the one I posted is actual briar, and it has a pretty finish. While it is more expensive it isn't too awful bad either, about the same price as a fast-food meal out for me. Also, just found it interesting and thought I would share.

edit: Is that your bike in your avatar? What kind is it? Too small for me to tell, but the tank emblem almost looks like a Victory to me?

@Chris: Very nice! I could be somewhat biased to your picture as I also like to whittle and enjoyed the inclusion of the knife in the picture.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

NarJar said:


> Is that your bike in your avatar? What kind is it? Too small for me to tell, but the tank emblem almost looks like a Victory to me?


Sadly that is not my bike it is just a picture of my dream bike which is a Harley Softail Deluxe (pictured) or a Fatbob. I actually own a Honda Shadow 750C2


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice Monkey Fist!

WWhermit
ipe:



Max_Power said:


> I seem to lose pipe tools and pipe nails like its my job. So more often than not I have a new wooden pipe tool made from a cedar branch or next best stick from the yard. Not only do they work great but it gives me something to whittle on while I smoke. I make a nice flat tamping side and if I'm lucky there's a little knot in the stick to help me carve out a flattened spoon side that works great for cleaning out the bowl.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

NarJar said:


> Jim, somehow I happened into this thread a few days ago. As I was researching a brand of pipe tonight (Mr. Brog), I came across the following tamper for sale on Amazon by the same company (and immediately thought back to this thread). Granted, afterwards I tried to find other tampers which were similar, but all were much more pricey or they had a metal bottom.
> 
> So, without further ado, a briar tamper by Mr. Brog in 3 different finishes: link


A briar tamper! Very cool indeed! Probably the competition tampers for slow smoke contests involving bankers and hedge fund managers. :smile: I agree with you, though, it's certainly no worse than having a few beers out these days and a one time expense, too. I'm generally up for the occasional bit of extravagance! :tu


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> I seem to lose pipe tools and pipe nails like its my job. So more often than not I have a new wooden pipe tool made from a cedar branch or next best stick from the yard. Not only do they work great but it gives me something to whittle on while I smoke. I make a nice flat tamping side and if I'm lucky there's a little knot in the stick to help me carve out a flattened spoon side that works great for cleaning out the bowl.


I agree, that's a fine monkey's fist! And that knife and tamper are most admirable as well! I might be whittling one myself come summer.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

I got a Home depot gift cards for xmas. I was kinda short on what project to use it on. But while there I picked up a 1/2 x 36" oak Dowel for like 1.89. Cut it into eight 4.5" pieces. Now I just need to find a nice .60(ish) chambered pipe that I can deem my flake pipe!


----------



## Iframedrogerrabbit (Jan 12, 2012)

Great idea. I think I'll whittle my own and carve a notch in it for every tobacco I smoke.


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

My Mr Borg wooden tamper arrived today. The quality is great. Its not some thing I will travel with, my Czech tool will go out with me, but this tamper will go nicely beside my recliner on my table. I will smoke a little vanilla flake and report the results later..


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty nice place for a great looking tamper, it will make an excellent tamper for flakes.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay, Jim, I can see the logic in the wooden tamper, and I hadn't though about it that way before. (Honestly, I've never twisted my tamper before, so I didn't know I was missing out on anything.) I'll have to give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Okay, Jim, I can see the logic in the wooden tamper, and I hadn't though about it that way before. (Honestly, I've never twisted my tamper before, so I didn't know I was missing out on anything.) I'll have to give it a shot. Thanks.


Same here I still have to get me some golf tees, wooden dowels, sticks or something to make myself a wooden tamper.


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

It works great! You just set the tamper in the bowl and rotate. The weight of the tamper is sufficient. I can't explain why it is better than the Czech tool, it may be just the nice tamper is more enjoyable, but I like it!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Shaun, just curious, but when did you order that tamper?


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

Thursday of last week. 4 days ago.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

smburnette said:


> It works great! You just set the tamper in the bowl and rotate. The weight of the tamper is sufficient. I can't explain why it is better than the Czech tool, it may be just the nice tamper is more enjoyable, but I like it!


Sounds really cool! Maybe we need a Puff Tamper 2012. I love my Ace Hardware tampers, but a briar one would be kinda neat.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

smburnette said:


> Thursday of last week. 4 days ago.


Very cool! Post some pics if you get a chance!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just looking at this old thread and noticed that most of the posters never post anymore at all. :frown: Thought I'd :bump:, because I think a good tamper makes pipe smoking a little easier and better, and wooden ones work best. p Tamp on!







.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

I missed this thread the first time around, Jim so thx for the bump. I received a free basic wooden dowel tamper with an Italian pipe I bought some time ago and only used the tamper once. Looking forward to giving it a go during the next few weeks. Sorta forgot about the thing.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

I use a deer antler tamper that I made. Looks cool and works great.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm twirling some Louisiana Flake right now with the big competition tamper. It's hard to get such an even burning surface without a big tamper, because with a big tamper, you can pretty much cover the entire bowl area while you twist and even out the ash.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't remember seeing this thread before, either. You think you're being careful...

I have a wooden tamper that came with the first Stanwell I ever bought; it was a prize in a smoking contest like the one in the photo. I found a list of the prizes on-line once, and it was for finishing somewhere in the teens. Pretty impressive to me; it was Chicago in 2007, so a big show. Anyway, the tamper was just perfect for the pipe, with the same show info on it, but I've never used it. Unfortunately, I violated one of the prime rules of cats. The one about immediately picking up anything you drop, because if you leave the room for thirty seconds, you will never see that object again.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a Grove of Osage Orange trees if anyone is interested in the hardest wood known to the continent. Its like steel and takes a challenge to carve. Pay for postage andi will select green word or dried branchs as you prefer. Just tell me how thick and I'll stuff a small flat rate box. Craig


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

madbricky said:


> I have a Grove of Osage Orange trees if anyone is interested in the hardest wood known to the continent. Its like steel and takes a challenge to carve. Pay for postage andi will select green word or dried branchs as you prefer. Just tell me how thick and I'll stuff a small flat rate box. Craig


Might want to slip over to the pipe-making thread and offer some for pipe materials. Sounds like you could make a pretty decent pipe out of it, unless it tastes like salmon or something...hmm...looking around for the pipemaking forum and there doesn't seem to be one. :ask: But maybe DanR or one of the other pipemakers might want to make a pipe out of it! :smile:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Unfortunately, I violated one of the prime rules of cats. The one about immediately picking up anything you drop, because if you leave the room for thirty seconds, you will never see that object again.


I have four cats. I'm on my third dowel rods for the small and large tampers both.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

freestoke said:


> Might want to slip over to the pipe-making thread and offer some for pipe materials. Sounds like you could make a pretty decent pipe out of it, unless it tastes like salmon or something...hmm...looking around for the pipemaking forum and there doesn't seem to be one. :ask: But maybe DanR or one of the other pipemakers might want to make a pipe out of it! :smile:


Its difficult wood to work into pipes because it's porosity is like morta. My trees being Northern grown are exceptionally dense. Anything I have been able to harvest over an inch without splitting is on a long slow drying process. The wood is free of odors and tastes. The native Americans prized this wood for bow making as do modern builders. The faster growing OK and TX varieties have growth rings that can be harvested for a single ring slice to be made into a recurve or two peice model like Fred Bear enjoyed. I do not exaggerate on its durability. It is heavy however being so dense.
I made the offer in light of a branch hanging into the driveway that should produce good stem and tamper material. Imagine a corn cob with a stem hard enough to jam into an attackers head and split the bone. Offer ends when the branchs hit the burn pile.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Loving it, Jim. Thanks for the idea. Need to make a smaller one now.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Thirston said:


> Loving it, Jim. Thanks for the idea. Need to make a smaller one now.


You're welcome! Glad it's working for you. :smile:

Nice pipe! :tu A smaller tamper comes into play for the small cobs or when the char builds up, plus it fits nicely in the car ashtray. When the big tamper stops going into the chamber, it's time for a maintenance ream, the big tamper working on your pipes just like a using dime for checking tread depth on your tires. :smile:


----------

